# new guy here and with a new to me Jet boat



## lukeD (Apr 16, 2012)

saturday i traded off my old bass cat bass boat and bought my first jet boat. been around the water and rivers almost my whole life but never owned a jet. i live in sullivan,MO so i have the Meramac river right here close to me. the boat i got is a 2003 Alweld 1856 with a 1990 100HP merc jet.
cant wait to get this thing out on the river and get back to how i was raised which was running around and fishing the rivers
hopefully they will go back down to normal in the next week or so. all the rain we got this past weekend really brought them up a lot


----------



## HOG WILD (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat! Hope you enjoy, the hardest part for me has been learning to load it on the trailer other. Other then that I love having a jet.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome. From one MO boy to another. Maybe see you on the river sometime. I get down that far every once in a while.


----------



## lukeD (Apr 16, 2012)

this beast is pretty new to me gonna try and hit the osage some and get used to the boat and how to drive it right before putting it in the Meramac. 
nephew puts his jet in the Meramac at onadoga (know i spelled that wrong :lol: ) state park and he knows the river there really good so once i get a little more used to it ill havve him go with me down there. all the rest of my family has jets but this is the first one for me and so far i really like it a lot.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea man the 1856JC is a fun rig.. throw some picts up when you get a chance.

This is my 2nd season with mine


----------



## lukeD (Apr 17, 2012)

worked on it a little last night till about dark jsut adding some things to it that i wanted. still a lot of stuff to do that i want but that will all be in time.
ill try and get some pics when i can and post them up


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 4, 2012)

Welcome LukeD and congrats on the boat!

I bought my first jet this year (January) myself. I too am from Sullivan and run the Meramec quite a bit. It is pretty easy to learn and once you get the hang of the boat and your confidence up it will be no big deal for you at all. I have run Campell Bridge up to Leasburg on the Meramec quite a few times already (Even ran the Huzzah once when the water was up...don't really recommend that unless you are really up for a challenge lol) and I have run the Meramec from Stanton all the way down to Mercury beach and all the way up to just above the State Park a handful of times also. The river is in pretty good shape, get out there and enjoy it! Put some pics up so I know who to wave at when you go by!


----------



## lukeD (May 5, 2012)

seen a post by you here and saw you was from Sullivan too.
ill have to get some pics of mine up here soon...had to take the boat back to Eberlin since it was not running right...something wrong wiht the timing or somethin.
still waiting to get it back so i can get on the river.
we have been running from Onondoga up one the Meramac but with summer getting closer that will come to an end with all the floaters so im wanting to put in at the state park out on 185 and run the river there and see what its like.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 7, 2012)

Luke,
You are probably going to want to run down river from the State Park access. It gets a little hairy up above the Park (Green's Cave) with a bad log jam and some pretty shallow water. If the river is up and you have someone to follow running up isn't too bad. Otherwise I would say put in and run down. It is pretty smooth sailing from the Park all the way down to the Stanton/Sanford access. Below that is not a bad run, but I would definitely encourage you to run that section with someone who knows it! More boats have been totalled on the riffle just below the Stanton Access (Juergens Riffle) and the riffle known as "Roaring Springs" than anywhere else on the Meramec. We ran through both of them this weekend a few times, and if you are off by even a few inches it can mean a large hole in the bottom of you boat. Good Luck!


----------



## Wishful Thinking (May 7, 2012)

At the first riffle below Sand Ford swing far left going down, (right going up). It's not too bad just takes getting used to. Roaring Rapids is a whole different animal. Most people hit and let out of the throttle and that's what gets them. Plenty of shiny rocks through there.


----------



## freetofish (May 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard LukeD.. congrats on your new boat... you are in for a lot of fun... if you like to fish, I would suggest putting in on the Osage river this side of Jeff City and go up stream till you come to the old lock and dam.. fish below there and you will never know what you will catch... bass, crappie and walleye.
there are quite a few of us from Sullivan, Fenton area... we should plan a trip this fall.
be safe
peace
ron


----------



## lukeD (May 7, 2012)

Ron are you talkin abotu the Lock and Dam just up from the 50 bridge access? been there quite a bit.

had to take the boat back into the dealer since somethin wasnt right and was running bad but hopeing i can get it back before the weekend would like to take the wife and kids to the river this weekend for mothers day hopefully

im wanting to hit the Gasgonade as well havent been on it since i was a kid and used to love to fish for smallmouth on the Gasgonade. and think it will be a little better running as well.

nephew runs down at Onodoga quite a bit and he knows a guy that a few weeks ago totaled his Shoal Runner jsut up river from the ramp right up from the first gravel bar on the left


----------



## bulldog (May 7, 2012)

Welcome Luke! Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Wishful Thinking (May 7, 2012)

The guy that wrecked his Shoal Runner is a member on here. Goes by silver99gt. He's gonna fix it. 
I feel your pain with motor issues. Bought a 2002 Xpress 1756 a couple months back with a 2002 Mercury 200 on it. Took it to Lake of The Ozarks and after a while didn't wanna start. Pumped the 40 gallon tank dry, tore the back deck off, removed and cleaned tank, and cleaned all 3 carb's. Doesn't cut out anymore and will actually go over 40 mph now.


----------



## Seth (May 8, 2012)

Funny that you are having trouble with your motor from Eberlins. My girlfriends dad bought a 1648 with a 25hp Yamaha from them a few years ago and the motor acted up the first time he took it out as well.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 8, 2012)

Hadn't heard about the Shoal Runner wreck above Leasburg put in....hopefully he can get it fixed without too much $$$. Did it just put a hole in the boat or what happened to it? I know above the big gravel bar on the left there it gets a little hairy. There are also some huge boulders underwater there are you get to that gravel bar (boulders are all the way to the right next to the rock bluff). Make sure you don't get too far to the right running up through there or set down on one of them when you are pulling off to the gravel bar...that would make for a bad day!


----------



## lukeD (May 8, 2012)

from what i heard he punched a few pretty good size holes in it.
yea i know the rocks your talkin about and it does get a little hairy up river from there but its not to bad really im still trying to learn the river but im getting there


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 9, 2012)

Holes can be banged out and welded, cost a little bit of money, but as long as the boat is still straight and there aren't any engine issues I would say he came out lucky. On the Meramec it is bound to happen, too much crap in the river! It is a learning curve for all of us, and the only way to learn it is to do it!


----------



## lukeD (May 9, 2012)

thats for sure. its defnatly diffrent than what im used to running. last 3 boats i had were all fiberglass bass boats so the jet is waaaay diffrent for me for sure


----------

